# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Hỏi cách làm mẹo tháo ốc

## Luyến

Hi các cụ. 2 cái ngàm truyền momen của đầu bt40 em nó bị cụt đi như thế này thì làm thế nào để tháo đựoc con ốc ra ạ?. Em lấy lục giác vặn thử rồi ko vặn ra đựoc ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Bắn EDM thôi cụ  :Wink: 

Bí quá thì bác cho đệ tử chế con này cho đơn giản, chậm tí nhưng đỡ mất công nước nôi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Mài banh cái tai luôn anh, rồi mài con lục giác thành hình chữ nhật, kẹp mỏ lếch vặn ra.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Bác Gamo có cách nào khác ko máy EDM thì em ko có rồi.
@ Gacon Cái con ốc noa bị choẹt rồi mắc vào cái gờ ko vặn ra dc. Để tớ mài thử nhưng có vẻ khó chơi. Vì cái đầu phay vẫn nằm trên máy phải ngửa mặt lên mài .

----------


## Gamo

Bác làm cơ khí quen thì pp lão Gacon chắc phù hợp nhất

EDM thì bác chịu khó gỡ ra mang ra tiệm kêu nó bắn cho

----------

Luyến

----------


## hoahong102

mua cái mui xoắn ngược chuyên tháo ốc ấy, cắm vào khoan bật chiều rút ra,
hặc mài cái ngoàm xuống tý chơ con ốc, lấy kìm chết cặp mà vặn

----------

Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

mũi xoắn ngược chiều tìm loại ngon chút chứ tớ mua mấy hộp ngoài chợ toàn đồ bỏ đi,  như cái này của luyến cứ khoan cho bay cái mũ ốc xong tháo 2 miếng giữ kia ra rồi lấy kìm vặn thôi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Như 2 con ốc này dùng tuốc nơ vít đóng. Lắp đầu lục giác vào rồi lấy búa đập chắc vẫn ra ợ

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em thấy anh mài bớt cái phần vuông vuông quanh cái lục giác đi, kiếm con lục giác nào lởm lởm bỏ vào hàn nó dính vào con ốc rồi vặn đc ko anh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## solero

Ren hịn thì mài (khoặc khoan) cho nó mất cái mũ lục giác đi thì vặn kìm là ra.

----------


## MinhPT

Hàng xịn có đây, nhưng chưa dùng lần nào, ko biết có ra được ko?

----------


## suu_tam

Hàn đắp vào con ốc rồi vặn ra anh ạ.
Em có lần bị gãy tai ốc, do nó chết ren lấy khò gas khó nóng rồi xoáy ra.
Có lần bị gãy ở bên trong, phải lấy hàn hàn đắp que hàn nó nó dài ra khỏi lỗ rồi xoáy ốc là ra.
Khi nó nóng ốc thì rất dễ xoáy.

----------


## Luyến

Em thanks các cụ ạ. Sáng nay post bài xong em lại phải chạy đi công chuyện lên ko làm ngay ạ, chiều tối em về làm theo cách của bác Tuốt và bác kem là lấy mũi khoan 6 khoan mất cái mũ đi xong lấy kìm vặn nhẹ ra ra luôn ạ. Hú hồn ạ tưởng là phải tháo ra thì căng lắm ạ. Hihi nguyên nhân của thiệt hai lần này là do mỗi lần lắp dao em lắp lệch một tẹo và lúc phay chắc em ăn nặng lên nó bị banh 2 cái ngàm ạ. Các bác lúc làm cẩn thận ạ

----------

QuyND

----------


## onapthanh

Ngày trước khi gặp những pha khó thế này đều phải dùng tuoclovit đóng và lấy ra từ từ nhưng nay có nhiều cách rồi

----------

